# finally got my 200sx running check it out



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/horsepower844182/MOV01431.MPG

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/691171

let me kno wut you think ..i think i did a pretty good job


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

good job


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

im sorry but thats just another day in the life...u come off as being pretty cocky for the fact that youre 16 and work on your own car...nowadays, that doesnt impress many people seeing as how u can take autoclasses in high school, you have the internet, fsm and other features at hand. on a positive note, good job there


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> im sorry but thats just another day in the life...u come off as being pretty cocky for the fact that youre 16 and work on your own car...nowadays, that doesnt impress many people seeing as how u can take autoclasses in high school, you have the internet, fsm and other features at hand. on a positive note, good job there


lol aj


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

This needs to be moved to Member Rides.


Oh yeah....don't put the guy down for working on his own car. SO WHAT, he's 16. 
I don't know of too many 16 yr olds that take apart their engine and put it back together.

Keep up the good work and don't listen to the BS negative comments here.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Timbo said:


> This needs to be moved to Member Rides.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....don't put the guy down for working on his own car. SO WHAT, he's 16.
> ...


yeah thx alot and thats the only reason i say im proud to work on my own car and be 16 cause of right there NOT too many 16yr olds can do it


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

did the starter break off into the bellhousing? my clutch looked similar to that


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> did the starter break off into the bellhousing? my clutch looked similar to that


my starter didnt breakoff into the bellhousing cause i removed it first lol that is a stock clutch so im sure yours looks the same i just got a 3 puc clutch from a buddy but i refuse to remove the tranny again jsut for it so ima wait


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Any after market clutch is sure worth the time to install it


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I was one of them two years ago......With no daddy to help...LOL looking sexy


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I was one of them two years ago......With no daddy to help...LOL looking sexy


lol me also..i converted my honduh from auto to stick along with many other things


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Good job dude, looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

thx for all the positive stuff except for that one guy but oh well and i am the same way as yall no dad around to help me out so i did the only thing i could learn this shit my self and yeah so what i did use the fsm but im sure even alot of fully skilled technitions use them to and now that its running the mods will come yes they will :fluffy:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> thx for all the positive stuff except for that one guy but oh well and i am the same way as yall no dad around to help me out so i did the only thing i could learn this shit my self and yeah so what i did use the fsm but im sure even alot of fully skilled technitions use them to and now that its running the mods will come yes they will :fluffy:


fully skilled techs should never work with out a fsm :thumbup: you can never know everything allways good to have something you can fall back on :cheers:


----------



## nissanluver (Oct 20, 2004)

age isn't everything....i am 13 years old....i have done several v8 engine swaps....however my dad is a mechanic...with his own shop...


----------



## nissanluver (Oct 20, 2004)

*hehe*

age isn't everything....i am 13 years old....i have done several v8 engine swaps....however my dad is a mechanic...with his own shop...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

nissanluver said:


> age isn't everything....i am 13 years old....i have done several v8 engine swaps....however my dad is a mechanic...with his own shop...


dude V8 are a easy swap...come talk when you do somthing with a wiring harness...quit knockin him..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Like a VQ45


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> my starter didnt breakoff into the bellhousing cause i removed it first lol that is a stock clutch so im sure yours looks the same i just got a 3 puc clutch from a buddy but i refuse to remove the tranny again jsut for it so ima wait


it works FINE up until the lil "guard" around the gear broke off :thumbdwn:


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> im sorry but thats just another day in the life...u come off as being pretty cocky for the fact that youre 16 and work on your own car...nowadays, that doesnt impress many people seeing as how u can take autoclasses in high school, you have the internet, fsm and other features at hand. on a positive note, good job there


Dude don't give this guy shit cause he works on his own car. Older cars are a whole lot simpler to work on. Period. Less electronics, less precision, less technology. Don't hate on people now 'cause they have access to more resources, these resources are needed to work on today's cars.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

"heres the problem if you cant tell your dumb lol"
"how many 16 yr olds do you kno that have acutaly pulled a transmission apart eh?"

look. no one knows everything. and a lot of people know more than others, but even those others might know something you don't. it doesn't mean anything. great you know how to unbolt stuff. now get your car over 200 whp N/A and then say you accomplished something at your young age. otherwise shut up because your cockiness is causing a problem and if you can't tell your dumb.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Jaralaccs said:


> "heres the problem if you cant tell your dumb lol"
> "how many 16 yr olds do you kno that have acutaly pulled a transmission apart eh?"
> 
> look. no one knows everything. and a lot of people know more than others, but even those others might know something you don't. it doesn't mean anything. great you know how to unbolt stuff. now get your car over 200 whp N/A and then say you accomplished something at your young age. otherwise shut up because your cockiness is causing a problem and if you can't tell your dumb.


What the hell was the point of your post. WHERE exactly does he come off as being "cocky". 

WTF?! A newer member comes on the forum showing his car and explaining how he rebuilt his engine and he's...."COCKY". Let the boy be and get off his ass already.


----------

